# Pretty Disappointing Black Friday Offerings



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Was it just me, or was Black Friday a bust this year for the Outdoorsmen?
I did pick up that ozone bag from Cabelas, and got another 12% off with some discounted gift cards. But where were the optics and gun deals I've come to love?

Everybody was pushing that Savage Axis, but who wants the Axis WITHOUT the Accu-Trigger?

I saw yesterday that Sportsman's Warehouse and Brownells extended their Cyber Monday deals. That tells you nobody is buying.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Sure doesn't get me excited to see 10, 15 or even 20% off anymore. Especially when many items are up 50-100% to begin with.

I bought nothing during the Black Friday period.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubythroat (Aug 23, 2021)

You said it!! All the outdoors stores were pretty lame this year... and the inventory for waterfowl 20ga ammo was on par for the last 2 years... zilch. 

Dicks sporting goods had an upland vest for 50% off - nabbed that. And a locally owned ace hardware had Dewalt tools for about 20% off - got a random orbital sander and a new jigsaw for a good enough deal (but I needed these anyway and was just pleasantly surprised to get the % off).


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

It was a pretty underwhelming Black Friday overall I thought.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I got a flyrod for a good deal (35% off), another Badlands pack (40% off - sold my oldest 2200 and covered all but $50), and some Carhartt(30% off). Nothing that wasn't on my watchlist was bought. 

3-4 years ago and beyond I was making "can't pass" impulse buys and to your point - there just aren't those types of deals anymore. 

I am getting old now so I did get some things for fitness/recovery to keep the old body in check. They were a great deal but that's not "outdoors", although it certainly helps.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

It was pretty awesome for me. Went scouting for my wife's upcoming cow elk hunt. I did, however, have to pay full price for gasoline


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Black Friday online spending was down for the first time this year…ever.

Retailers will have to grapple with that deciding what kind of deals they offer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Most all my Christmas shopping was done long before Thanksgiving came along. Better deals, better availability earlier... prices always jump leading up to Thanksgiving so the "discounts" really aren't. Interestingly, just about everything I bought sold out with a day or two after I completed my purchases. Crazy times.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Retailers need to have stock to offer deals I'd think. This keeps up and they'll be auctioning freighters to the high bidder sitting in the water waiting to get to the dock for off-loading. It would be like "Storage Wars" on super steroids.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

taxidermist said:


> Retailers need to have stock to offer deals I'd think. This keeps up and they'll be auctioning freighters to the high bidder sitting in the water waiting to get to the dock for off-loading. It would be like "Storage Wars" on super steroids.


yuuuuuuuppppp!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah things were terrible. I know Badlands marked everything down 40% on their entire site which I think was reasonable. But your Cabelas, Sportsmans, etc all were underwhelming. I even noticed the staple Vortex Diamondback (non-HD) 10x42 binoculars went up I think $30 to $150. Which ironically is the same price you can buy the HD version of those same glasses every day at Kents Market in Tremonton... Only that's the out the door price so they're actually a better deal!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Retailers need to have stock to offer deals I'd think. This keeps up and they'll be auctioning freighters to the high bidder sitting in the water waiting to get to the dock for off-loading. It would be like "Storage Wars" on super steroids.


Retailers are already seeing damage to items from sitting in a air tight container in the heat for so long. Mold issues, electronics corrosion failures etc etc. When shipped, items are only supposed to be in that environment for a few weeks... not months and months. Lots of damaged items still being sold though.

-DallanC


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Sportsman's Warehouse just sent me their Christmas Sale email. The gun offering is exactly the same as the Black Friday offering, without the factory rebate on the Axis.

At one point during the BF sales I saw the Vortex Sonora scope "on sale" for $150. I had bough two last month from PSA, with a $99 Vortex cantilever mount included free, for $129 each.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Retailers are already seeing damage to items from sitting in a air tight container in the heat for so long. Mold issues, electronics corrosion failures etc etc. When shipped, items are only supposed to be in that environment for a few weeks... not months and months. Lots of damaged items still being sold though.
> 
> -DallanC


That's a great point Dallan! I never thought about the environment inside the container damaging the goods like electronics.
Why doesn't this great Nation of ours make goods here, and the He!! with oversea manufactures?? We were the leader in the industrial revaluation and manufacturing in the early 1900's. Now what do we have to show for it? A Toyota sitting in the driveway and a Honda ATV? What happened to the American Steel Industry? Oh ya, it was driven into the dirt by the import steel flooding the docks that is sh!t steel and drove the US out.  

OK, Rant over. Blood pressure was rising.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BigT said:


> Yeah things were terrible. I know Badlands marked everything down 40% on their entire site which I think was reasonable. But your Cabelas, Sportsmans, etc all were underwhelming. I even noticed the staple Vortex Diamondback (non-HD) 10x42 binoculars went up I think $30 to $150. Which ironically is the same price you can buy the HD version of those same glasses every day at Kents Market in Tremonton... Only that's the out the door price so they're actually a better deal!


The diamondback is usually $150 on big sales and was $129 though? The Viper were down to $299 from $499 at Cabelas which was was a great deal if you needed mid-range quality binos.

I thought 40% off Badlands was solid especially given the supply chain issues then and many others had faced. Many of the camo places were 15%-25% at best.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> The diamondback is usually $150 on big sales and was $129 though? The Viper were down to $299 from $499 at Cabelas which was was a great deal if you needed mid-range quality binos.
> 
> I thought 40% off Badlands was solid especially given the supply chain issues then and many others had faced. Many of the camo places were 15%-25% at best.


I saw the Diamondbacks at Scheels at the $149.. Thought that is what they were listed at Cabelas as well but I could be wrong.. I honestly don't pay much attention to Cabelas anymore. But $299 for a pair of Vipers is a very good buy.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I picked up a Savage Axis XP .270 for $230. I wasn’t even planning on buying a new rifle but for that deal I threw my CFP on the counter and said sign, me, up! Too good of a deal to pass up. Accu trigger or not I’ll just do some index finger push ups to compensate for that. 😆 Bang bang is all I need it to do for that steal of a deal.


----------

